# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Акустическая система 2.1 SVEN MS-2055 – мощная красота

## Labs

Новая акустическая система 2.1 SVEN MS-2055 порадует вас не только качественным и мощным звуком, но и интересным современным дизайном.
MS-2055, как и многие модели компании SVEN, отличается широким функционалом. Это настоящий музыкальный центр нового поколения. Встроенный модуль Bluetooth позволяет подключить к акустике ноутбук, планшет или плеер, не вставая с места. Можно также слушать записи с USB flash и SD card, или поймать радио. Удобный LED-дисплей отобразит все настройки.

Несмотря на довольно компактные размеры, мощность SVEN MS-2055 составляет 55 Вт. Двухполосные сателлиты общей мощностью 25 Вт детально отыгрывают средние и высокие частоты, а сабвуфер в 30 Вт порадует ценителей хорошего звука глубоким басом.
Корпуса сателлитов и сабвуфера выполнены из дерева (MDF), декорированного глянцевым пластиком. Вся система имеет очень современный вид и с легкостью впишется в любой интерьер.
Новая акустическая система 2.1 SVEN MS-2055 уже поступила в продажу.
Особенности:Беспроводная передача сигнала по BluetoothВоспроизведение музыки с USB flash и SD card памятиВстроенное FM-радиоLED-дисплейВозможность настенного крепления сателлитовДвухполосные сателлиты для детального и четкого воспроизведения высоких частотМатериал корпуса сабвуфера и сателлитов – дерево (MDF)

----------

